# Any bass players in Cobourg area??



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Here we go again! If you are 40 plus, and are in Cobourg or nearby, and interested in joining up with a couple of decent blues/rock and classic rock war horses, pm me. 

CT.


----------

